# Looks looks like I will be getting....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

a new 10 week old female foster. She has a grade 2 heart murmur. There is a good chance this little girl is from the same breeder as Cruiser who apparently are idiots and keep breeding. I will know if its the one and same once I pick her up. She will be arriving some time this weekend.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pretty soon we're gonna start calling you Mother Mary's Golden Cardiac Rehab unit.....can't wait to see her pics. And that's sickening about those breeders


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are a saint! Hope this baby will have Cruiser's good luck!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like I will be picking her up tomorrow night.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

As much as I hate to reduce animals to objects, is there not a pet lemon law in your state, or a "defective goods" sales regulation that would force them to stop using those dogs the same way a company would have to stop making something with defective material?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you fostering her Mary? and a name for the little princess???


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I believe so, and no name yet.....


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, your halo is shinning again - hope Mags approves her.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww Mary YOU ROCK!!!

Hmmmm, could be Golden # 5 

Seems like Mags only approves of the extra special ones  Hopefully she'll show some Mercy to this lil princess, and take her in too 

Can't wait to see pics Mary


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Aww Mary YOU ROCK!!!
> 
> Hmmmm, could be Golden # 5
> 
> ...


NO Number 5!!!!! Maggie wont like her ..its a female and a puppy she already has 2 strikes against her.... Plus I still have Cashmere here and boy this lil girl is brave.... she challenges Maggie to no end.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can't wait*

Can't wait to hear about your new little girl!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> NO Number 5!!!!! Maggie wont like her ..its a female and a puppy she already has 2 strikes against her.... Plus I still have Cashmere here and boy this lil girl is brave.... she challenges Maggie to no end.....


 
LOLOLOL,  but Mags may welcome lil Miss Princess after dealing with Cashmere, lol  (Abbie got in )

We all wanna see ya with another one 

Cashmere sounds like she's got a lot of moxie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> LOLOLOL,  but Mags may welcome lil Miss Princess after dealing with Cashmere, lol  (Abbie got in )
> 
> We all wanna see ya with another one
> 
> Cashmere sounds like she's got a lot of moxie


The difference is Abbie knows where the line is.. she always has 1 paw over it and brings it back real quick. Maggie isnt going to welcome her..trust me.....she is going to be pissed!:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> LOLOLOL,  but Mags may welcome lil Miss Princess after dealing with Cashmere, lol  (Abbie got in )
> 
> We all wanna see ya with another one
> 
> Cashmere sounds like she's got a lot of moxie


Hey ... did you change your log on name? I don't recall the 2001. Is that significant for any special reason? I'm very curious tonight


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see you're new little foster.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope she has as much spunk as Cruiser. Cant wait to see pictures of her and name. Bless you for taking in another pup.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Good luck, boo to the bad breeders!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well we can tell your heart is not defective. It's golden all the way with room for one more all the time. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> Well we can tell your heart is not defective. It's golden all the way with room for one more all the time. Can't wait to see pictures.


 Thanks Marsha...kind of hard to say no.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Hey ... did you change your log on name? I don't recall the 2001. Is that significant for any special reason? I'm very curious tonight


LOL  it's always been there. It should be 2000 :doh:, and is when I adopted Gemma (my Old Gold Gal)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The difference is Abbie knows where the line is.. she always has 1 paw over it and brings it back real quick. Maggie isnt going to welcome her..trust me.....she is going to be pissed!:uhoh::uhoh:


 
Hope she gets over it right quick, lol  

Poor Mags, 2 pups to get her going :doh: LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

And the count down is on...IM leaving at 1 to got pick this girl up... Its about 1:45 drive one way so will be home later . She is till nameless as of now.... need to start thinking of one.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Got the baby.. she is sooooooooo cute... Got called int to work so will try and post pictures tomorrow..... NO name yet....


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

That's not fair Mary...I wanna see pictures!! 
You need to bring your Mags out to play in the pond....soon


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry, I'm out of the loop, who is Cruiser? (since she got called into work).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser is one of mine who has a heat murmur.... If you look in the pictures at the bottom of my post ..in the first picture he is the first one on the left


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

How exciting and awesome that you took this little puppers in! Can't wait to see pictures. Sorry I'm chiming in so late on this thread. Congrats on the new little one and look forward to hearing more about her and a name too.


Tiffany


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

shes nameless right now.. got a couple im toying with but not final yet


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

What was that name...you said for a girl not to long ago..I LOVED IT? Dont remember what it was tho?


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s101/wagner50/?action=view&current=Puppies.jpg


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

nevermind!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Aww Mary YOU ROCK!!!
> 
> Hmmmm, could be Golden # 5
> 
> ...


There you go Mary, OGM named her, "Mercy"

Do you think their breeder is a puppy mill or just a repeat breeder?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mercy*

Mercy is a very cute Name!!! Love it!!


----------

